# Hello from America's Home Town...



## Gaoguy (Jan 17, 2006)

..Plymouth, MA. My name is Buddy and I teach Gao style baguazhang and Daoist practices. My current teacher is Luo Dexiu of Taiwan.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Sarah (Jan 17, 2006)

Gaoguy said:
			
		

> ..Plymouth, MA. My name is Buddy and I teach Gao style baguazhang and Daoist practices. My current teacher is Luo Dexiu of Taiwan.


 
Hi Geoguy, glad you could join us..

Im not familiar with Baguazhang, care to tell us a little about it?


----------



## jdinca (Jan 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Carol (Jan 17, 2006)

Warm welcome to you from the North Shore! :asian:


----------



## Jagermeister (Jan 18, 2006)

What's up, man?  Welcome to our humble abode.  Just beware of the style vs. style threads.  No, I'm just kidding around.  Everyone's a good sport here - as long as you don't bash TKD. :uhyeah:

Good to have you.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 18, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## green meanie (Jan 18, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## kenpo0324 (Jan 18, 2006)

Welcome to MT...


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 18, 2006)

Welcome to MT ~ Happy Posting! :asian:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jan 18, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk, Gao Guy!


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 18, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting
Terry


----------



## Lisa (Jan 18, 2006)

Welcome! :wavey:


----------



## Drac (Jan 18, 2006)

Greetings and welcome from the NorthCoast...


----------



## MJS (Jan 18, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!!

Mike


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 18, 2006)

Good to have you here 
Welcome~!

~Tess


----------



## TheBattousai (Jan 18, 2006)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jan 19, 2006)

Hey there Buddy.  Nice to have you aboard!     Have fun! :boing2: 

MJ


----------



## still learning (Jan 20, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy the forums and all...............Aloha


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 20, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## Gaoguy (Jan 21, 2006)

"Im not familiar with Baguazhang, care to tell us a little about it?"
Wow that's a tall order. It's one of the "big three" of Chinese internal martial arts. Here's my seniors site with info about my teacher and our art:
http://www.yizongbagua.com/
Buddy


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jan 21, 2006)

Gaoguy said:
			
		

> "Im not familiar with Baguazhang, care to tell us a little about it?"
> Wow that's a tall order. It's one of the "big three" of Chinese internal martial arts. Here's my seniors site with info about my teacher and our art:
> http://www.yizongbagua.com/
> Buddy


Nice site Buddy.  I'm curious, is Zung Wu Men, just for men?


----------



## Gaoguy (Jan 21, 2006)

LOL sorry, Men means gate or lineage. You might see it written as "moon" in Cantonese, or "mun". Zong is our great grand teacher's lineage...title or place. "Wu" means martial art. My school is lungmen- Dragon Gate. I emphasize my Daoist connection.


----------

